# PCV catch can for 2.0 Atlas



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

Hello VWV, 

I think I read somewhere that this is the EA888G3 engine, but not sure if the vehicle will accept the catch cans that are marketed for GTI owners for example. I’m also having a hard time finding and comparing catch can options. The APR unit looks interesting but requires their carbon intake. Have you mounted a catch can on your Atlas? Do you know of a good source where I can read reviews about different catch cans or a list of cans known to fit the Atlas? Also if you have mounted one, did you use a drain valve/hose and how did you route it?

TIA


----------



## RedMK7Dave (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a MK7 GTI and 3rd generation EA888 with a catch can and I will tell you this in 14k miles I have never drained a drop of oil from the can. There is residue but no oil in solid form.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

RedMK7Dave said:


> I have a MK7 GTI and 3rd generation EA888 with a catch can and I will tell you this in 14k miles I have never drained a drop of oil from the can. There is residue but no oil in solid form.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you drive it hard? Is it cold where you live?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Save your time & money....not really needed for the newer engines (as confirmed above)


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The Gen3 engine does not need a catch can.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

RedMK7Dave said:


> I have a MK7 GTI and 3rd generation EA888 with a catch can and I will tell you this in 14k miles I have never drained a drop of oil from the can. There is residue but no oil in solid form.





snobrdrdan said:


> Save your time & money....not really needed for the newer engines (as confirmed above)


Both of these. It's not needed with the newer EA888 engines. Save your money for something worthwhile.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

If these added that much value VW would spec them.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> If these added that much value VW would spec them.


Something that required regular attention by the owner? :screwy:

Actually, VW did even better and eliminated the need completely.


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> If these added that much value VW would spec them.



I'll have to challenge you on that. VW has more experience with direct injection than anybody when you consider diesels going back more than 20 years. My MKIV TDI clogged up once, my MKV GLI twice. They could have added another fuel injector, or created a separator system like a catch can, but they did neither of those things. Apparently fuel quality is part of the problem, and the clogging could be unique to US/Canada compared to Europe, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

EPilot said:


> Both of these. It's not needed with the newer EA888 engines. Save your money for something worthwhile.



Thank you Vortexers for that wisdom. I have jitters since I've paid ~1500 twice to have my valves scraped off and my injectors replaced. I have a BPY TFSI engine, I get that it's older, but it's not an experience I ever want to repeat, or live with a vehicle 6-8 years from now with rough idle or other performance problems related to clogging.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

fincoop said:


> Thank you Vortexers for that wisdom. I have jitters since I've paid ~1500 twice to have my valves scraped off and my injectors replaced. I have a BPY TFSI engine, I get that it's older, but it's not an experience I ever want to repeat, or live with a vehicle 6-8 years from now with rough idle or other performance problems related to clogging.


Catch cans don’t stop carbon buildup anyway. 


Sent from my shack on my pdp 11


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

EPilot said:


> Catch cans don’t stop carbon buildup anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my shack on my pdp 11


Bummer. Thanks EPilot.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

fincoop said:


> or created a separator system like a catch can, but they did neither of those things..


Actually the EA888 Had a oil separator built into the pcv system. 

Check out page 25 of this pdf in the link below. 
https://techtips.alleuro.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/vw-ccta-engine-technical-info.pdf


Sent from my shack on my pdp 11


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

EPilot said:


> fincoop said:
> 
> 
> > or created a separator system like a catch can, but they did neither of those things..
> ...


Thanks EPilot. I knew that and forgot it. My BPY engine has one of those and so do the FSI engines on the r8 but apparently they don’t work very well. Hopefully the newer ones work better.


----------

